# Do all Dish boxes have same IR code?



## durchins (Oct 28, 2003)

I was wondering if all the Dish boxes have the same IR codes or if any of them can be changed.
Here is my scenario. I have a 721 distributed through the whole house via and Elan system, so basically my 721 in the basement can be controlled from every zone in my house. I also have several basic 301's in several rooms of the house. In my bedroom I would like to use a Pronto to control both the local 301 and also control the 721 in the basement via the Elan Via panel. Unfortunately, since the 301 and the 721 have the same IR codes, when I change a channel in the bedroom it will do the same to the 721.
Any ideas?


----------



## scooper (Apr 22, 2002)

Yes - you can change the Remote address on either of them. It should be in your Remote Owner's manual (the Dish ones), or contact Dish tech supporet on how to do this.


----------



## Bob Haller (Mar 24, 2002)

Whats a elan?


----------



## toad57 (Apr 23, 2002)

Bob Haller said:


> Whats a elan?


http://www.elanhomesystems.com/


----------



## durchins (Oct 28, 2003)

Elan components are used for audio and video distribution. With one system I have my 721, DVD, VCR, tuner,cd player, Escient Fireballand security cameras going to all zones in my house. Each zone has independent control over the Elan giving them the ability to listen/watch various sources all from one main box. My favorite part of the system is the fireball and I cannot wait for them to come out with their new DVDM which lets you manage all your dvds in a changer with on screen navigation.


----------

